# 2006 Carp Events:



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

How about a thread with postings of the years events as they come up? I think it would be nice to look at one post instead of searching through several websites..... Just make your title the month and list that months events, whether it be fish-ins, tournaments....etc. 

I'll still be getting together 4 events, one in May, June, September and October. I'll get dates and more info later...I'll try to set dates that don't conflict with other events.

So, if you know of any events, let us know the type of event, location, date and time....

Hopefully people can look on here and set their calendar and we can get more people involved....


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

i know there are so many events scheduled to go on this year, its mind boggling.. i will make some of them and have to pass some of them.. i'm willing to bet that the DC trip is gonna set me back a few $$ just for gas alone..lol.. i want to camp out again like i did last time as well..just to save that much more.. heck, anyone wanna vanpool with me??? 
then there's the CCC, i'm definitely going to that event.. just like last year and the year before.. don't forget our local CAG outings too, once a month..
the list just goes on from here..


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

What and when is the "ccc"?


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Chicago Carp Classic is Setp. 23-24
Heres the sced. list:
http://www.carpanglersgroup.com/fishins.html

And CCC details: scroll down the page to find it....(not updated to 2006 yet)
http://www.carpanglersgroup.com/cagevents.html

Scott


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Hey what about the Misfit, Riverrat fishoff?


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Truck, thats is still to be announced time/date/location/ect. sometime around spring.
Challenge will probably take place sometime in summer around the Columbus area.
Misfit will keep everyone updated, that is whenever he figures out all the info. and lets me know too...lol

Scott


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

I think this post would be about 1000 pages if we sorted through all the events...I wrote down a few that I plan to attend this year....there's no way to go to all of them....


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

I know in April the OCC fellas will be again planning a few trips to Rayland like last year, we'll probably put up invites a week or so before the trip. Of course these are not EVENTS, but just fun catching numerous carp. Our avg. was 100 carp per trip.

I'll wait to see Ryans event list and plan for them....other than that just fishing my own waters targeting big carp.

Scott


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

Here's the is the schedule of events:

May 13-14 Alum Creek, Chesire ramp

June 17-18 TBA

September 16-17 Rayland, Ohio River

October 7-8 Muskingum River

I've emailed ACS and they are interested in helping out. I'll email them back closer to the time. We should have more local sponsors too.

Simple rules: All Ohio Regulations apply. Marker and spod rods are allowed. Chuming is allowed. Spots will be drawn for after everyone has registered. 
Events will begin at 9am Saturday and end at 1pm Sunday. 

Weigh in will be like a bass tournament. Your top five fish. A keep sack is required, no stringers. If you happen to have a livewell/baitwell large enough it may be used to keep fish up until the weigh in. Anglers will be required to show a keep sack or a working livewell system.

1st place = 65%
2nd place = 20%
3rd place = 10%

$20.00 per person entry
$10.00 per person big fish

ACS has offered gift certificates for their estore, which will be drawn for using the angler's assigned number(same number used to determine fishing area).
Any other sponsor's donations will be drawn for in the same manner.

Any dead fish is a 10lb. penalty.


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

SWEET..i checked my work sced. and i will be at all of them..marked them on the calendar.

Scott


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

I secretly checked your work schedule, and planned accordingly  

I still need to talk with the potential sponsors we talked about...


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

LOL...how nice of you!

Yea, i have'nt made it over there either...but i need to restock a few things and will swing by and chat with the fellas too.

Scott


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

BB, i have a question?
It says here..."Simple rules: All Ohio Regulations apply. Marker and spod rods are allowed. Chuming is allowed. Spots will be drawn for after everyone has registered. 
Events will begin at 9am Saturday and end at 1pm Sunday. "

So, if its NOT listed in those rules then its OK i take it?? Just curious is all  

Gathering a game plan for each of those venues and just wanted to check to make sure those ARE the rules listed above?

Scott


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

Anything legal goes... As long as you're fishing two rods and the allowed number of hooks(see state regs. I think it's 3 per line) then everything is cool by me...


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

THANK YOU!!!

Scott


----------

